# Ssl????



## Freude (26. März 2003)

SSLVerschlüsselung WIE?! 
Hallo und guten morgen an alle, 
vielleicht bin ich hier falsch mag ja sein aber ich ahbe eine Frage bzüglich SSL. 
Undzwar wiesst einer wie man SSL unter Apache einrichtet. 
muss man dafür dieses entsprechende Software holen oder reicht das wenn man in httpdconfig SSL modul aktiviert 

wie macht man sowas? 

ps:ich habe allerdings apache 2.0 und php4

DANKE 
MfG 
Freude


----------



## Dick Starbuck (26. März 2003)

Was geht denn jetzt ab?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hatte ich bereits auf diesen Beitrag geantwortet!

Soll das ein Scherz sein?


----------



## Freude (26. März 2003)

Nein nein es ist kein Scherz nur ich habe vertan. aus versehen habe ich die alte gelöscht, wobei ich bearbeiten wollte.

nochwas die links geben infos wie man SSL unter apache 1.3 implementiert.
ich habe aber Apache 2.0 und PHP4
wie ist die rlation da?weisst du es?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (26. März 2003)

Nimm einfach ein vorinstalliertes Apache-Paket.

Ich empfehle WAMPP. Da ist alles dabei was du brauchst,
und es muss nichts mehr kompliziert eingerichtet werden.

Ansonsten kann ich nur wiederholen:


----------

